# Always be carefull out there!



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2010)

http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_15357868

I went to high school with him   He was voted "class clown" - always had the ability to make you smile whether or not you were one of his good friends or just an aquaintence from one of those sterotypical "uncool" high circle of friends


----------



## billski (Jun 24, 2010)

not lost on me.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 24, 2010)

tragic


----------

